# Saskatchewan rumor about using guides.



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

After reading the posts about the possibility of NR waterfowl hunters having to use guides in Saskatchewan in the future, maybe we need to have some of the BIG BOYS start putting some political pressure on the reps from Sask. 
Ducks Unlimited, Delta Waterfowl, Cabela's, Bass Pro etc. are the ones I'm talking about. If I don't hunt in Saskatchewan anymore, that means I won't be buying as much equipment. I might not belong to one of the waterfowl groups either. For some of us, we would belong to the groups anyway because it is good for the birds, but for the ones that only hunt in Canada, these organizations will lose members.
We better start now before it is too late.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

It wouldn't surprise me...you can't hunt deer up there without a guide, and then they make you go way up north.

I have a brother in law in southern mb, and i can't go hunting with him....it sucks


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Sort of like the brother-in-laws that grew up in ND and now can't hunt deer. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Field Hunter.....correct me if i'm wrong, but i though non-residents can hunt deer with rifle or bow in north dakota without a guide??

I realize it would be difficult to draw a tag, but it only seems reasonable to give the current residents first crack.

Up in canada they buy the tag over the counter. Even then i'm sure they would love to sell more.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Along with that, I'm not sure what Saskatchewan is trying to do with some of their license procedures. I think the non-resident fishing license has risen $20 the last two years and is expected to raise another $20 for next year. I wonder how many people decide not to go up there because of the price hikes. I think Sask needs those dollars big time because that is one of their main revenue sources...I would think.

I'm not bashing what they are doing, just trying to figure out why they are doing these things. At some point, they are not going to have many outdoorsmen up there at all. (maybe that's what they want)

I suppose you could take this statement and replace Sask with ND, but I don't think you can really compare the two in all honesty.

I don't think there are as many hunters up there as there are down here for one thing, so it's not like NR's are intruding up there, but, then again, I'm not there so I don't know.

I just wish some of the prices for those things wouldn't raise EVERY year (because I love it up there) which seems to be happening.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Ref,

I don't think you can put pressure on Delta Waterfowl to help this issue. The group that needs to be targeted would be our political leaders from local, state, and federal levels. If you would decide to not join Delta just because of this, come on man. They do a great deal for ducks right here in ND... Sure, they do in Canada too... If you or anyone else has a problem with this talk to your local, state, and federal leaders. Organizations might have some insight, but not a solution. You never know, contact Delta or any other organization and see what they think...

Just a thought...


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

fishhook,
My response was a little vague. NR's can purchase a deer gun/bow tag. The gun tag is all based on lottery and only 1% of the available tags in each zone are allowed for NR's to apply for in any given year. In addition to the 1% restriction, the outfitters can take 1/2 of those tags to sell. So for gun either apply in the previous summer or buy one of the tags through an outfitter. ie. zone Q has 500 tags available....gratus tags for farmers take about 100 of those of the 400 tags left 1% or 4 tags can go to NRs then the outfitters take 2....this leaves a pretty small chance for a NR to draw a tag. The problem here in ND is that we don't have the size of the deer herd that other states have. Many times a resident can't get Buck tag as there are more hunters than buck tags allowed in any given year. I think a NR can purchase a bow tag over the counter.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Deltaboy,

I don't know if Delta, DU, Cabela's, Bass Pro or any other organizations have any clout up in Canada or not. But it wouldn't hurt to contact them with our opinions. Guys like you and I and most on this site will belong to these groups anyway, but there are probably hunters that belong to these organizations who only hunt in Canada. If they aren't able to go back to Canada, they might just quit belonging to the group. And the big sporting goods stores for sure are going to be selling alot less merchandise.

Sometimes I'm quite surprised by what political strings can be pulled by whom.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Saskatchewan can do whatever they may chose to do. Now if North Dakota requires the same, well then we do have a problem. I will not tell another state, or in this case a province how to manage their resource. But likewise I do not like others telling North Dakota what is best for North Dakota.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

DJ,

I agree about not telling Sask. or ND how to manage their resource, but this issue has nothing to do with managing the resource. It deals with the guides wanting all the money of NR's to go through them.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I disagree because I believe that any regulation concerning hunting is managing the resource but I do respect your opnion.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

DJ,

You're right about hunting being a management of the resource, but in this case manageing the resource is not the issue. The guide association is not asking for all NR's to go through a guide because the resource is having a problem. The guides aren't saying that there aren't enough birds or not enough places to hunt. They want the money. I also respect your opinion.  I just think that we are taliking about two different issues.


----------



## DLT (Apr 14, 2003)

Ref,

You're right about this not having anything to do with manageing the resource. It is all and only about the outfitters and guides setting up controls which will allow them to make more money. I called and talked with Darrell Crabbe, the Exec. Director of the Saskatchewan Wildllife Federation to get some accurate and current information on this issue. In short, he told me that the Sask. Outfitters Association, although always attempting this change, has not got any closer to getting this into the legislature for a vote than they ever have. The Outfitters Association has about 300 members, and the Sask. Wildlife Fed., which has well over 20,000 members has always opposed any attempt by the Outfitters to get this waterfowl guiding requirement on the ballot by giving their input and comments opposing the Outfitters proposals to the Minister of Sask. Environment. The department of Saskatchewan Environment would be the authority to recommend any changes to the hunting regulations, which would then go to the legislature for a vote. So far, such a recommendation has never been put forth by Sask. Environment. Mr. Crabbe did bring up something that he feels may be even more threatening to nonresident land access than any Outfitter proposals, and one that could very well add support to any new proposals coming from the outfitters. This would be the growing anti-US sentiment due to the cattle BSE problem. He feels this anti-U.S. sentiment will definitely increase, possibly spilling over into fishing and other area's of tourism in Canada. This could very well add impetus to the goals of the Outfitters Association; and by itself will increase the growing number of landowners not allowing access to U.S. residents. I encouraged him to post more information on these issues here, which he intends to do after he meets with the Minister of Environment to up-date himself on any new developments. I think all of us hunting in Saskatchewan will be interested in his comments, and perhaps his suggestions.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

DLT,

Thanks for clarifying some of the issues with direct information from Saskatchewan. Great post.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Ref, You have nailed it on this one. If this Guide nonsense is allowed to stand this will be just about it as we slide down a very slippery slope to the end of the activity we all cherish. You are correct that DU Delta and the like better take a stand and go to bat for Joe Hunter as it is he that has supported and given to the cause, and not because he likes to feed the tame mallards at the park but because he is a hunter. We like to be able to kill a few ducks and geese each fall.If Canada is where Joe Hunter likes to hunt gaining access should be between him and Mr. Landowner NOT a government imposed law that forces him the hire some schmuk to take him hunting. This is nothing more than pure GREED and Dj Rooster it is not about telling Canada or anyone how to manage their resource Waterfowl are NOT theirs. They belong to all . They are migratory birds that belong to you and I and everone else. As to the BSE deal I think this will pass, but any of you who hunt anywhere and dont have the means or the desire to pay some clown to show you how to hunt better take refs notice seriously and contact DELTA/ DU CABELAS etc or it will be to little too late.


----------

